# Speedbor 32 mm



## Shay (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all,
Im trying to make a 32mm hole in log but the electric drill being doesnt penetrate even the 1 mm through the log... 
I tried 3 different electric drillers with sds chuck and without...

Any sugestion how to make it work? 
What Im doing wrong.? 

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Is your bit sharp? You shouldn't have any problem using a speedbor bit other than the size of it making it go a little slow. With an extension you should be able to drill all the way through a pretty good size tree.


----------



## Shay (Aug 6, 2019)

Yes the drill bit is sharp - this is a new bit, i purchased it specialy for the logs...
However, When I Am trying to make a hole with the 22mm speedbor the drill do its job very quick... 
I tried the 32mm with lambers but the result was the same as with the logs... 
That problem really weired to me... 

Any idea?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I have had that problem on occasion, then found the drill was in reverse. 😉


----------



## Shay (Aug 6, 2019)

I wish That was the problem.. Unfortunately, this is something else which I didnt understand yet...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I will give it a try myself and see what happens. What kind of wood are you trying to drill anyway?

I drilled about 5" deep into a white oak log using a cordless drill. It drilled pretty easily except the hole filled with shavings and would stop drilling. I had to remove the bit with it running pretty frequently to expel the shavings. If I were to go deeper with it I would probably blow air into the hole from time to time to remove the shavings.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm assuming that "Speed Bore" is a flat spade bit. 

I know that this may sound stupid but try boring in reverse. I'm envisioning how the bits are made and thinking, "This side of the wheel is worn out, I'll just use the other side and keep my numbers up."


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I note that these bits are like an augur but with triple cutters. I would have used a circular hole cutting bit for this diameter, but can appreciate that the speedbor should be faster and drill deeper. Perhaps start with a hole cutter, the bits are cheap, then continue with the speedbor.
johnep


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Which type of Speedbor?*



NoThankyou said:


> I'm assuming that "Speed Bore" is a flat spade bit.



Auger:










Spade:









Speedbor by Irwin, comes in 2 types, auger or spade bits:
https://www.zoro.com/irwin-speedbor...Y6ShtMWusV3NRoPqQSQrQrHCFdyhuxyhoCLe4QAvD_BwE


The auger type will draw itself right into the wood. 

The spade type will require considerable pressure to feed into the wood, especially on end grain. In fact it may not work at all on end grain and you'll need an auger type.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The auger is what he has. He's either not getting the screw in to take or the drill lacks the power to turn it. 

The spade bit is what I used when I drilled into white oak.


----------



## Shay (Aug 6, 2019)

Steve is right.
I do using an auger drill bit, yet no success has achieved with the 32mm diam. 
I tried to use a smaller one (22mm) with the same power tools and the drill did its job... 
However I Am still need a bigger hole so 32mm drill is required for this job but I cant make it work... 
Anybody here succeded to make a hole with this auger size? 

By the way I tried it on lambers and on oak logs too.... The same result...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's probably the screw on the end of the auger giving you the trouble. You probably need to put more pressure behind the bit to make it work. The screw is probably resisting penetrating into the wood.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> It's probably the screw on the end of the auger giving you the trouble. You probably need to put more pressure behind the bit to make it work. The screw is probably resisting penetrating into the wood.


Actually yes. Clean the threads on the tip of the auger.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It might be easier to purchase a 32mm spade bit. They are cheap and will work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*32 mm equals 1.25 inches ....*

Why not use a Forstner bit like this:


https://www.rockler.com/individual-...ULU3Rc1_y-Aq2CIfLLbw94_foSt4YmhwaAq2sEALw_wcB

or this:
https://www.amazon.com/uxcell-Forst...+forstner+bit&qid=1565270276&s=gateway&sr=8-9

https://www.amazon.com/Senzeal-Wood...forstner+bit&qid=1565270365&s=gateway&sr=8-10












Just apply pressure, no auger tip to keep clean and cheap!!!!!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The 22 mm Speedbor auger works and the 32 mm Speedbor auger does not work. The problem is the drillers, the 32 mm Speedbor auger, or the log.

You tried multiple drillers with the same result. Unless all of your drillers are underpowered for this job, I would focus on the 32 mm Speedbor auger and the log.

Try comparing the 22 mm and 32 mm Speedbor augers on other woods. If the 32 mm Speedbor auger works well, then the problem might be the log itself, although it is hard to explain why you can drill it with the 22 mm Speedbor auger.

At that point, I would take the 32 mm Speedbor auger back to the source, or contact Irwin directly. Explain what happened. Tell them that the 22 mm Speedbor auger works well and list the troubleshooting steps you took. Ask for their recommendations. I would also ask for a replacement 32 mm Speedbor auger.

Consider other types of drill bits. I prefer Forstner bits, but would recommend trying a spade bit first, because they are inexpensive.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you drilling into the end or side of the log?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Same question I had .....*



woodnthings said:


> *The spade type will require considerable pressure to feed into the wood, especially on end grain. In fact it may not work at all on end grain and you'll need an auger type.*
> 
> 
> Irwin 9 Piece 6X Set with Pouch explained - YouTube





FrankC said:


> Are you drilling into the end or side of the log?





That would make a huge difference. :sad2:


----------



## Shay (Aug 6, 2019)

Drilling into the end yes.
I thought also That maybe the drillers doesnt suppling enough torque, or maybe the chunk is wick.. So I tried bosch 650watt power drill with sds chuck and used also an adapter for the speedbor.. Same result... No penetration... Is it enough power?? 

When I Am looking at the tip ended tharead it looks clean and with good shape... I used also forstner... Same result... Spade bit I didnt tried but I will....


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Petrified Wood???? LOL


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

In case it matters, two days ago I drilled four 1-3/8 inch holes, 1/2 inch deep into the end grain of a mahogany turning blank. 1-3/8 inches is slightly larger than the 32 mm that @Shay wants. It isn't that large. 

(After that, I drilled four 7/8 inch holes, 1/4 inch deep in the center of the previous holes.)

I tried my old Forstner bit on my underpowered drill press, but got nowhere. The bit burned and burnished the wood, but it would not drill, even when I applied enough pressure to almost stall the drill press. I looked at the Forstner bit and it is shot, probably past the point of salvaging with diamond files.

I bought a new Forstner bit it made all the difference. The new bit drilled correctly, but the drilling was still slow. I am methodical, but it took me a couple hours to measure and make the holes. Some of the time was spent checking the depth, and some of the time was spent clearing the hole along with resting/cooling the bit. 

My point is that drilling a large hole in end grain hardwood can be slow. It takes a sharp bit, plus time and patience. Take small bites and allow time for your drill bit to cool between bites. Keep the hole clear as you drill.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

So far I have not heard any drill speed mentioned, a 1 1/4" Forstner bit should be turning no more than 250 RPM in hardwood.

http://sawdustmaking.com/Free Charts/Bit Speed.pdf


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Watch this video in real time...Impressive!





https://www.infinitytools.com/colt-maxicut-forstner-bits?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrM6f5-z14wIViv5kCh3ixw6dEAAYAiAAEgL24_D_BwE


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

FrankC said:


> So far I have not heard any drill speed mentioned, a 1 1/4" Forstner bit should be turning no more than 250 RPM in hardwood.
> 
> http://sawdustmaking.com/Free Charts/Bit Speed.pdf


Good point.

The 1-3/8 inch Forstner bit I used on the end grain mahogany was marked not to exceed 620 RPM. My drill press' lowest speed is 600 RPM, so I set it there. 

The chart you posted would have me use a lower speed for the hardwood, but it was not available on my drill press. I was careful to drill slowly, keep the hole clear, and allow plenty of time for the bit to cool between "bites." It worked well.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I suggested a Forstner bit here .....*



woodnthings said:


> Why not use a Forstner bit like this:
> 
> 
> https://www.rockler.com/individual-...ULU3Rc1_y-Aq2CIfLLbw94_foSt4YmhwaAq2sEALw_wcB
> ...





This excellent video explains the different types:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

In simplistic terms there is a direct relationship with any cutting tool between the speed of rotation and the feed rate, when a bit is turning too fast and fed to slow friction builds up causing heat which will ruin the bit.

Most of the small bench top drill presses are not suitable for large diameter drill bits, they are both under powered and rotate too fast.

The same can be said for most single speed small capacity hand drills.


----------



## Shay (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi,

So I tried a 30mm forstner bit (similar diameter to the speedbor of irwin) and it made the job!
It took time but the bit drilled down eventually... 
Now it makes me wonder, maybe the new 32 speedbor That I bought is a defective one..

Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Shay said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I tried a 30mm forstner bit (similar diameter to the speedbor of irwin) and it made the job!
> It took time but the bit drilled down eventually...
> ...


Try taking it back to where you bought it and see what they can do for you, nothing to lose except your time.


----------

